# do you guys think i am a loser because i have a



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

-what can i say, they are cheap and they are funny to watch their stupididy expecially in a big enviroment. goldfish are my favourite. this on is lucky he is living a record here, 2 weeks now.

is this pathetic? do you laught at me for it?

he gets a little lonely at time i think...

its ok, i have 4 big piranhas to be his friend


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

but seriously i love it when my P's eat live food, its soo much fun. i think its cruel but dammn, you get addicted to seeing it and want to feed them more and more.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Thats ok as long is its a feeder! He must be one tough son of a bitch. But yeah, if that was all you had you'd be loser... a big one


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

please dont tell me you are cycling your tank with 1 gold fish.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> please dont tell me you are cycling your tank with 1 gold fish.












Its up to you what you wanna do or put in your tank MJ. Its your tank man. If you think its bad having a lone feeder in a tank, to make you feel better, I had my 125 set up, decorated and running (filter and all) before with no fish. This was the time when I didnt know what to put in it and before I got back to the P hobby..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like goldfish


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

no im not cycling my tank, it wasa a joke.

but yeah i love goldfish, they are cute.
i always try to have one alive, so i buy a big 1 and a bunch of little ones, by the time the little ones are eaten 3-4 days after i drop them in, they are sick of eating goldfish and they all get along great.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

just chill.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> please dont tell me you are cycling your tank with 1 gold fish.


 Oh man, that sounded so funny.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

i just wanted to try and bust on this little ******.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

It's alright to have a loner, don't worry bout what the others say,do what you like, does'nt madder. Every body has there own oppinion. Have fun.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yup its your TANK do what makes you happy


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to non-piranha discussion*


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Oops! moved to wrong forum. Someone please put it were it belongs.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I would if I could.... or I could speak scientific on it!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I vote to go scientific








only Judazzz, Grosse Gurke and Xenon have powers in here - I don't


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

goldfish are so crazy and there are so many weird strains people have bred into this crazy workd LOL


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

it's cool only if your trying to grow it out into a really big feeder for your p's


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Kory said:


> it's cool only if your trying to grow it out into a really big feeder for your p's


 its just his Piranha's are not eating him.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> i just wanted to try and bust on this little ******.










You wanna bust his little winger, aye..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> FuZZy said:
> 
> 
> > i just wanted to try and bust on this little ******.
> ...


 you guys seem to turn every thing into sex, it gets old fast


----------

